# Multiple FreeBSD installation IMGs on one USB



## balanga (Jul 30, 2019)

Is it possible to have multiple installation (mini-memstick) imgs eg 11.3 12.0 etc on a single USB and have some Grub-type menu allowing you to select which to install?


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 30, 2019)

To name a few, try these:

http://www.easy2boot.com/
https://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multiboot_USB_drive

easy2boot looks interesting.


----------

